# Hymer 694 SL



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am thinking of removing the over cab bed mattress in my Hymer.
Has any one done this before as I am wondering if I remove it will the drop down bed creak and rattle when driving?


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi.

If the overcab bed is similar to the one on our B544 then it has three, short seat belt harnesses to keep it in place? Even with just the quilt and pillows removed, let alone the mattress, I can't tighten the belts sufficiently to bring the bed snug up to the roof. 

However it doesn't noticeably bounce around when I'm driving, but I guess it must move up and down a bit and I don't hear any creaks or rattles 

So, I would think you'd be fine

Rgds
CD


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks CD I will give it a try.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what are you going to use the space for? I would imagine there will be some movement because it's not packed so well, as uncleswede says.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

You can remove the bed. Completely and replace it with cupboards

Roy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> You can remove the bed. Completely and replace it with cupboards
> 
> Roy


No it's just a temp job I need the mattress for a bed in a house while we are away using the camper.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Might I make a suggestion ( why not buy a cheap air bed ) :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> takeaflight said:
> 
> 
> > You can remove the bed. Completely and replace it with cupboards
> ...


ah, but the hymer bed is not a regular shape - ours has a curved edge nearest the windscreen, would yours fit on a normal bed frame?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We always take out our mattress when on a long trip.
We use the space to put extra clothes etc and of cause it saves weight.
We have done this for a few years on last two Hymers and have never noticed any movement.
Steve


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

bognormike said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > takeaflight said:
> ...


Ah, but it is go on top of a Spanish mattress and that's a little curvy as well 8O


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> We always take out our mattress when on a long trip.
> We use the space to put extra clothes etc and of cause it saves weight.
> We have done this for a few years on last two Hymers and have never noticed any movement.
> Steve


Ditto

Soundman


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Personally I would never take the over cab bed mattress out,it's always handy to have another sleeping option just in case one of us is ill(or not speaking).Also there has been occasions during the recent heatwave when it was more comfortable to sleep in separate beds.


----------

